# nur ein Model von vielen, aber schaut euch diese Figur an! HQ x4



## armin (16 Dez. 2008)




----------



## floyd (16 Dez. 2008)

Naja bissl mehr auf den Rippen könnte sie schon haben , da pfeifft ja der Wind durch.- oder noch besser die stand schon in der Bibel - eine grosse Dürre wird kommen
Trotzdem Dank Armin


----------



## sway2003 (17 Dez. 2008)

Für meine Begriffe etwas zu dünn ! Aber wem´s gefällt ?


----------



## Trajan (17 Dez. 2008)

gib ihr schnell was zu essen, sonst schaffts sie vielleicht nicht mehr bis zum ende - absoluter no go


----------



## Katzun (17 Dez. 2008)

ist mir etwas zu dünn


----------



## maierchen (30 Dez. 2008)

Naja der Ar......h ist gut


----------



## Winzi (3 Jan. 2009)

ist definitiv viel zu dünn. müssen paar kilos mehr rauf


----------



## rabbit69 (7 Jan. 2009)

SUPER !!! vielen dank


----------



## Buterfly (19 Jan. 2009)

Gebt ihr doch was zu essen


----------



## romanderl (24 Apr. 2009)

das ist ja ekelhaft


----------



## wursthans111 (15 März 2011)

figur anschauen aber figur ist genau das was ihr fehlt


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2011)

die ist ja viel zu dünn


----------



## nightmarecinema (18 März 2011)

Ich bin spät dran, aber süss die Kleine :thx:


----------



## lahertes (29 März 2011)

danke


----------



## LolloRollo (5 Apr. 2011)

Hach wie ich diese Bilder liebe :thumbup: Danke


----------



## Rollibraten (5 Apr. 2011)

Ziemlich unterernährt dieses "Model"


----------



## Padderson (5 Apr. 2011)

nee nee Jungs, die paßt schon. Hübsches Gesicht und ein süßer Knackar... :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Apr. 2011)

Schöne lange Beine hat das Model.


----------



## Tom G. (6 Apr. 2011)

romanderl schrieb:


> das ist ja ekelhaft



Ich mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe, Fotos zu suchen, um meine These zu belegen, aber ekelhaft ist anders.

Ansonsten bin ich wie offensichtlich die meisten anderen der Meinung, dass ein paar Pfündchen mehr ihr sicher nicht schaden würden.


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

ich nehm sie so.


----------



## leckerschmecker (26 Okt. 2012)

:crazy:
Also mir ist die nicht zu dünn...


----------



## Xopa (27 Okt. 2012)

Das ist keine Frau mehr, sondern ein mager abgehangenes Stück Fleisch für die Modebranche.... widerlich, wie die anderen sogenannten "Models" die auf den Laufstegen dieser Welt zu finden sind.


----------



## porky25 (21 Nov. 2012)

sehr geil...


----------



## RalfBHV (22 Nov. 2012)

Modell Hundehütte:

In jeder Ecke ein Knochen...


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

tolle figur
danke fürs uploaden!

mfg


----------



## becks (26 Nov. 2012)

Das solch eine Figur nicht ganz "normal" ist, sollte uns allen klar sein...


----------



## Detritus (1 Dez. 2012)

Danke für diese Fotos.


----------



## endleZz (1 Dez. 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## gaddaf (1 Dez. 2012)

na aber sehr nett anzuschauen! :thx:


----------



## numair (3 Dez. 2012)

etwas arg dünn, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Hegi (20 Dez. 2012)

das ist schon nicht mehr schön!!!!


----------



## zen12 (26 Dez. 2012)

richtig lecker, omfg!


----------



## Don76 (26 Dez. 2012)

Auf den Rippen kannst du Xylophon spielen.


----------



## Amos (26 Dez. 2012)

1a Cameltoe


----------



## 307898X2 (25 Okt. 2014)

maierchen schrieb:


> Naja der Ar......h ist gut



der po ist toll der rest erinnert an bolemie:angry:


----------



## wgrw3 (2 Nov. 2014)

Welche Figur?


----------



## marriobassler (5 Nov. 2014)

nur was für knochenliebhaber :-(


----------



## Weltboss (6 Nov. 2014)

Etwas dürr die Gute!


----------



## Remiano (9 Nov. 2014)

super  wieso nicht ?:thumbup:


----------



## rado0815 (15 Nov. 2014)

schon recht dünn - aber absolut hot!


----------



## njhaas (16 Nov. 2014)

warum nicht


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

thank you for this photos


----------



## captainfuture (8 März 2015)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Gebt ihr doch was zu essen



Ja, ein paar Hamburger würden ihr gut tun


----------



## batman0815 (20 März 2015)

danke sehr


----------



## dizei (29 März 2015)

die braucht nicht mal die beine auseinander machen wenn se ein kind bekommt. einfach nur fallen lassen


----------



## power (27 Mai 2015)

Tolle Caps


----------



## Sarafin (29 Mai 2015)

Ekelhaft ist viel. der falsche Ausdruck,aber Erbärmlich triffts schon,was daran Schön sein soll?


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2015)

So´n richtiger Hungerhaken


----------



## king2805 (5 Aug. 2015)

du hast recht sie sieht klasse aus und danke für die bilder


----------



## guboboxu (21 Mai 2020)

danke fürs teilen


----------

